# Socionics dual pairs descriptions



## aconite (Mar 26, 2012)

Found on socioniko.net — the source is, apparently, "Learn To Manage People Efficiently" by V.Meged & A.Ovcharov.

YMMV on these, don't shoot the messenger.


*ALPHA*

LII (INTj, Ti-Ne) & ESE (ESFj, Fe-Si)

* *




The Analyst possesses clear logical thinking and therefore makes strict and well-grounded conclusions. This is exactly what The Bonvivant needs. His wild emotions often collide with objectivity in his understanding of what needs to be done. Moreover, he has trouble distinguishing between what is important from what is secondary. For this reason The Bonvivant tends to expend too much time and energy doing favors for people who could easily get by without such assistance. The Analyst suggests what is profitable and what is not worth wasting time and material on; otherwise The Bonvivant may be excessive.
The Analyst loves intellectual development. He pays attention to new theories and technologies. The Bonvivant is receptive to everything new and willingly finds necessary information for The Analyst on issues that interest him. Since The Bonvivant is very active and prompt, he is always well informed about everything concerning demand and proposal. On the other hand, The Analyst lacks tact and sincere attention towards people. In this way he often unintentionally offends people. Others may feel he is impersonal or like objects of cold-minded analysis.
The Bonvivant can bring warmth and easiness into communication. He often releases tension by his jokes and demonstrations of warm feelings. He uses close physical and psychological approaches—hugs, touches etc. In this way he softens ethical mistakes of The Analyst by turning serious things into ridiculous. In critical situations he can even apologize for his partner, unless he agrees with him. And when he agrees, he becomes like an emotional hurricane smashing opponents in his way.
The second problem of the Analyst is lack of initiative. He often neglects his physical needs, and does not defend his interests unless it directly relates to his principles. However, in defending his principles The Analyst demonstrates outstanding inflexibility. One can break his impertinence only by influencing his softness, which he hides under a mask of haughtiness, but only in the sphere of relations and not ideas or principles.
The Bonvivant easily manages such problems, especially because he rarely understands the sphere of abstract ideas and does not consider himself to be competent enough to argue about them. He is more interested in mundane problems. This is why he willingly cares for health and appearance of The Analyst, and by this softens his severe soul. He can protect practical interests (his dual does not always clearly understand them), round the departments, make arrangements, take care of everyday chores. He bravely rejects would-be-friends who in fact only want to use The Analyst’s skills for their own interest.
The Bonvivant finds in The Analyst a source of clear information and total objectivity, which helps him to solve various problems and schedule actions. He arranges rest stops and amusements for his dual, who tends to deplete himself by working too hard. He is proud of himself when he succeeds in thawing the ice of The Analyst's mistrust and submits his independent partner to his emotional influence. He tames his proud nature and manages him so finely that the Analyst has no qualms ("because we want the same thing").
The Bonvivant is an expert at manipulating emotions of others, thus arousing the necessary attitude of others. He understands the use of The Analyst's talents and hard work, and so does not hold back in praising him and creating efficient working conditions for him. The weakest point of The Bonvivant is his lack of foresight. His mistakes in global choices can be as great as The Analyst's mistakes in the sphere of feelings. The Analyst can predict the outcome of certain actions or events, if only he himself is not obsessed by emotions, which happens to him very rarely.
In certain cases this dual pair may demonstrate a disregard for the morals and opinions of the others, shocking them by the straightforwardness of their actions.



ILE (ENTp, Ne-Ti) & SEI (ISFp, Si-Fe)

* *




The Seeker is somewhat 'not here and now', he longs for far-reaching projects. He is obsessed with many ideas, which he explains so vaguely that only few people can understand him. The Mediator, however, does not refuse them at once, but shows interest and if he finds in them something useful, he looks for support of people capable of practical implementation of these ideas. If these ideas, however, seem to him too naive, or if their implementation may be too problematic, The Mediator can 'earthen' The Seeker's redundant inventive energy, calm him down and distract from 'fighting windmills'. He appreciates The Seeker's originality of thought and often shares his passions. In general, he tolerantly attends to this 'eternal child', playing the role of a caring parent. He guides the practical side of their common life.
The Seeker is critical towards everything created earlier. He looks for new ways and alternatives. Having analyzed the situation and finding its dubious aspects, he may provoke split in an organization and create his own group of adherents. But lack of tactfulness does not allow him to keep the adherents at his side. However, The Mediator is an expert at 'shuttle diplomacy'; he is quite capable of grouping people, softening the ethical mistakes of his dual and finding support of his superiors. He takes care of the comfort, rest and amusement of the party. He can arrange holiday parties. But in everyday chores he is mobile and strives for completion of his undertakings. That is if he is convinced in the perspective of the new undertakings, the suggested solution of complicated and intricate situations. The Mediator watches the flow of work and does not let The Seeker stop halfway by getting attracted to a new idea. The Seeker needs such a stabilizer both in affairs and in relations.
The Seeker gets mobilized in critical moments: bravely repulses the enemy, protecting both his own interests and those of others. By doing this he sometimes loses the feeling of necessary limit. The Mediator who directs his initiatives watches him. When The Seeker loses vital tonus and begins neglect his duties, The Mediator 'arranges an emotional episode' for him and by this raises his spirits. But on the other hand, he can extinguish a quarrel by his diplomacy and jokes, before it results in rupture of relations. His feelings often return The Seeker ‘to solid ground’, distracting him from abstractions, making him think about practical tasks as well. The Seeker cannot regulate distance in communication; sometimes he is out of place, unceremonious, too credulous towards people, too kind to those who envy him. For this reason he may get into trouble. The Mediator saves him from this.
The Mediator can take care of the health and comfort of others. The Seeker appreciates this trait of his dual very much. He responds to The Mediator with reciprocity. He strives to be faithful in their partnership and friendship, which is especially liked by The Mediator.
Although The Mediator is ostentatiously optimistic, he is very much afraid of the future, as the source of uncertainty. His dual saves him from such doubts by making forecasts and especially by taking global strategic protective measures. The Mediator periodically falls into laziness but his dual does not rebuke him for it, in other words, does not require him to be always highly productive. The Mediator likes The Seeker's capability of deriving benefit from everything without much effort, of concluding profitable agreements, and he willingly assists his partner in such affairs.




*BETA*

IEI (INFp, Ni-Fe) & SLE (ESTp, Se-Ti)

* *




The Commander is decisive and purposeful, brave and full of initiative. He is capable of persevering a long time towards his goal, overcoming any difficulties at his way. He is not always capable of taming his emotions and outbursts of wrath, but can subordinate others to him and make them do what he wants. The Lyricist lacks such decisiveness; he admires strong people possessing leadership skills. He tries to be useful to them by giving cautionary advice.
The Lyricist foresees very well the negative outcome of certain actions of The Commander. He watches people's emotional reactions and then suggests to the Commander measures to influence them. Without such advice The Commander may act precipitately. The Commander possesses good organizational skills. He has a talent for planning actions, distributing duties and resources. The Commander at the same time lacks diplomacy. He will manipulate people like inanimate objects, not reckoning with their feelings and interests. Thus he turns people against him but he does not understand why. The Lyricist softens his authoritarianism, tuning him up to a warmer attitude. He advises to be diplomatic, calms him down, releases The Commander's irritability by jokes and compliments made at the right moment. At the same time he creates the atmosphere of politeness, being aristocratic, 'keeping aloof', regulates distance in communication, as soon as he feels the partner is ready to insult him. In this way The Lyricist avoids possible confrontation.
The Commander tends to doubt not only the good attitude of others towards him, but also noble motives of others. He rather notices people’s negative traits more than positive ones. Sometimes he is excessively suspicious, afraid of treason, and for this reason tends to surround himself by favorites whom he trusts. The Lyricist neutralizes The Commander's prejudice by his trustful and kind manner of communication, neutralizing his suspicions by assertions of his loyalty.
The Lyricist is capable of choosing a moment for sudden decisive actions, which discourages opponents, and this makes him useful to The Commander, who appreciates his original advice. The Lyricist attracts people and manipulates their feelings and relations. He looks forward and prepares for the future in advance. He finds necessary acquaintances and fulfillers for his projects. Unlike The Commander, he is optimistic and can inspire others with his optimism, especially his dual, who values interests in concrete affairs over all and so expects from others dirty tricks rather than assistance. It is for this reason he loses adherents and falls into depression caused by bad foreboding.
The Lyricist's shortcoming is his inclination to blame others considering them guilty of his own misfortunes. The Commander easily calms down his dual by threatening to punish the offenders and to restore justice. Sometimes he puts The Lyricist to shame, teaches him lessons of courage and endurance. Together with such a strong personality The Lyricist is ready to overcome everything, believing in success. He needs moral support, without which his vital tonus decreases. He needs, too, a support of an authoritative partner, who understands instructions and rules, possesses penetrative skills, realism and practical intelligence.



EIE (ENFj, Fe-Ni) & LSI (ISTj, Ti-Se)

* *




The Inspector is good at scheduling arrangements and actions for the nearest future, thinking over the details in advance. Such a concrete program of actions is exactly what The Mentor needs, who is 'sinking in doubts'. The Inspector's strict logic of facts leaves no space for exaggerations and conjectures. His cold realism calms down his restless dual, who likes The Inspector's love for stability and order in everything. The Mentor finds him a helper, support and 'good haven' in his stormy emotional life. He easily allows his partner to guide him in practical issues, although he may be obstinate in ideas. In addition, he distracts The Inspector from being too scrupulous in the details, focusing him on general rules and the final objective.
The Inspector possesses well-developed will power. He is capable of overcoming any difficulties with enviable courage and stoicism. He is capable of 'holding in hands' his dual, never allowing him to lose his heart, to lose faith for success. He can mobilize himself and others in critical situations, but in everyday life he is enduring, can wait for natural upshot, without hurrying up events. He believes in educative meaning of personal experience.
The Inspector does not trust the feelings of the others. Trying not to show it, he is sometimes courteous and agreeable in communication. But he quickly gets tired of such efforts and needs solitude, switching his attention to work. He likes a partner like The Mentor, who is capable of ardent expression of his feelings. Such behavior leaves no space for doubts. In this case The Inspector has only to watch that these feelings remain stable, and to take care of the one whom needs him so much. Feeling coldness from the side of others, he shrinks into himself, becomes inaccessible and touchy. He can keep this pain inside for a long time, and this may even result in quarrels for nothing, for reasons seemingly quite irrelevant to the real problem. The Mentor also needs emotional discharging and is quite capable of provoking quarrels.
Another weak point of The Inspector is his inability to understand hidden motivations of people's behavior. This makes him mistrustful and reticent, and sometimes too suspicious. He may blame someone for things they've never done, and changing his mind may prove to be very difficult. On the other hand, The Inspector may underestimate a possible danger, may not mention either positive or negative perspectives of development of a situation. For this reason he may be blindly careless, hoping for victory of common sense. The Inspector has difficulties with due evaluation of people's potential capabilities, new ideas or non-traditional approaches. Others may see him as being too conservative or too dogmatic. The Mentor, who foresees all of this, gives advises at the right time, helps by deeds, takes preventive actions and explains the possible outcome of all undertakings.
The Mentor is capable of emotionally influencing people, of inspiring them with his ideas. He 'calculates' in advance all the options of exiting a critical situation. He is a person with a spiritual nature and he constantly strives for self-development. This in fact saves The Inspector from falling into a rut, which is characteristic of him because of his wish to put everything in order and then to change nothing. The Mentor likes great undertakings but does not evaluate his forces. He needs The Inspector's advice on taking business actions, on economy and rationality in spending money, on the use and quality of things. He needs a person, who will share with him responsibility and help in overcoming all the difficulties he has taken upon himself. Nobody can do it as efficiently as his dual.
The Mentor sometimes lacks will power and is undemanding of others concerning fulfillment of concrete work. He willingly gives people small errands, which many of them forget to fulfill – but not The Inspector! He is demanding of himself and others. He can organize the working process and achieve results. And The Mentor, getting thus inspired by him, can fulfill a huge volume of work in a short time, and so never disappoints his demanding partner.
The Mentor's weak point is his neglect in taking care of his own health and mental rest. He is afraid of being unaesthetic; discomfort in surrounding conditions or in his own appearance really unsettles him. The Inspector undertakes the issues of material security, creates comfort, advises concerning the partner's appearance, quality of foods etc. He is a good housemaster.
In general, what this dual pair is distinguished by is a certain 'aristocracy' and isolation from others, a complicated emotional life and fidelity to the sense of duty. One more mutual requirement of these types to each other: be prudent in your actions! For them 'imprudent' means 'not one of us', for they strive to avoid any uncertainty.




*GAMMA*

SEE (ESFp, Se-Fi) & ILI (INTp, Ni-Te)

* *




The Critic gives figurative descriptions of expected development of events, and such information is very interesting to The Politician, who has difficulty imagining the outcome of his actions. The Critic counsels with insight and caution, he gives detailed strategies—this is just what the super-active and impulsive Politician really lacks.
Possessing business skills, The Critic immediately notices the best investments and critically speaks of those he considers as a waste of time and energy. In this way he saves The Politician exhaustion and disappointment –that is, if The Politician pays attention to his dual's advice, which does not always happen. But even this is good, because a more slow-moving partner might get discouraged or become complacent. By contrast, such criticizing helps The Politician to find the golden mean in his activities, to use the mean rationally and to be more scrupulous in choosing ways of achieving goals.
Both at work and at home The Critic likes peace and harmony. He values comfort, cleanness and order. However, due to his inertia he does not always achieve what he wants. The Politician likes his thoroughness, polite manners, philosophical tranquility and economical skills.
Since The Critic is vulnerable but not sufficiently flexible and not very diplomatic, he easily spoils his relations with the others. He does not really understand why this happens and he often falls into melancholy and sadness. He needs a cheerful partner who could easily correct his tactical mistakes and not stay resentful over trifles. The Politician will divert attention from a dangerous topic, will tell a compliment at the just the right time or make everything into a joke. The Politician prefers quick and decisive actions. He easily widens the field of activities and breaks down all barriers on the way towards his goal. He does not like covert resistance or crude orders – if he perceives them he will do just the opposite of what was desired.
Strong and self-confident people are attractive to The Critic. Nevertheless, he simply ignores excessive pressure, as if not noticing it. Also he does not accept a challenge, will not fight and by doing this softens the force of The Politician. It awakens in The Politician the understanding that he needs to act more diplomatically, to use persuasion and not a direct attack. If he happens to be at the top of an organization, in order to keep common order he needs a well-wishing and wise partner capable of creating trustful atmosphere of communication, softening arising misunderstandings by demonstrating their relative value.
In this way The Critic serves as a balance to his sometimes-aggressive partner. They both often quarrel with each other but soon come to agreement forgetting all hurts. The Politician demonstrates sympathy and understanding and by this relaxes The Critic. If he responds to his dual’s warnings he can demonstrate his great capacity to handle all difficulties. The Politician does not pay much attention to general regularities and trends. He dislikes clerical work and does not always know rules and instructions. Unwillingly he plans in advance. He does not like to submit to schedules and norms. The Critic helps him distribute his energy and schedules, only the most important, worthy task. He performs detailed work, up to the logical final.
‘Aristocratically polite’ relations with the smack of humor and easy mutual critiquing distinguish this dual pair.



ESI (ISFj, Fi-Se) & LIE (ENTj, Te-Ni)

* *




The Enterpriser' activities are pragmatically directed; he likes to spearhead the newest developments of science and technology up to practical implementation. He pays attention to everything unusual and less studied, but more willingly he is occupied with things bringing material profit. The Guardian needs such a hardworking partner, who can provide the necessary life standard; he helps his partner by accomplishing all undertakings, taking care of details and sparing material resources. Without such assistance The Enterpriser can be too extravagant, reckless and neglectful of his responsibilities, getting attracted to other things.
The Enterpriser sees perspectives and positive trends in development of business. He bravely takes risk, making great investments and bets. He is very optimistic and ardent in his dealings, which sometimes leads him to failure. But he never loses heart and with the same enthusiasm starts everything up again.
The Guardian likes such an impulsive and unpredictable partner, who does not let him get stuck with weighing all pros and cons of a decision. It helps to avoid the distressful feeling of uncertainty by confronting him with the fait accompli. Any waiting for the definite outcome is painful for The Guardian; he can becomes indecisive, too conservative and fussy. The Enterpriser with his characteristic sense of humor allays all his partner's apprehensions and takes the initiative in his own hands. He distracts from unnecessary details, thus targeting The Guardian to more global actions.
The Enterpriser is hardly capable of safeguarding achievements, keeping old traditions and customs. He neglects his own time (and sometimes others), when he has an interesting conversation. For these reasons he may be late for meetings and behind on commitments. By contrast, The Guardian is punctual and attentive. He 'calculates' his time and energy and then spends them rationally and evenly. He tries to makes sure that others are timely as well. His life may become monotonous when his partner does not inspire him with new projects and ideas, which he hardly notices on his own.
In communication The Guardian creates a certain distance, even when he tries to be kind and polite. He is mistrustful and critical and increasingly demanding. The Enterpriser creates a relaxed, natural and easy atmosphere of communication. But his jokes tend to be out of place or ambiguous.
The Guardian watches and corrects his dual's mistakes. He succeeds in doing this as much as The Enterpriser succeeds in releasing tension in relations with people. The Enterpriser may become a victim to people who exploit his unwariness. The Guardian understands the nuances of relationships and sees what people really want. He takes preventive actions to counteract deceitful people and actions. He thus saves his dual from false friends.
The Guardian diligently performs routine tasks; he is well aware of what people need not in the future, but in the here and now, and finds an active supporter in his dual.
The Guardian is capable of handling great tasks for extended periods without relaxation, enduring difficulties and illness. He can be quite tolerant, but if irritated, he may strike a blow in the enemy's most vulnerable spot, teaching him a good lesson. In achieving his goals he is insistent, demanding to himself and others, and thus he stabilizes his restless dual, who tends to squander his energy in conflicting directions.
The Guardian likes justice and objectivity. He wants to know what is legal and what is not. He is not sure of his own skills and is mistrustful of compliments, especially concerning his talents, possibilities and business skills. On the other hand, he is sure about his rights and power. Being well aware that The Enterpriser does not always properly protect his interests, he bravely repulses those who encroach upon them. He is thankful to the Enterpriser for demonstrating by real facts that there is nothing impossible for The Guardian, that he does everything well, either by himself or in cooperation with his partner.
The Enterpriser finds ways out of difficult and intricate situations and by doing this also inspires his dual with the feeling of a secure future, which is so important for this worrisome person. He suggests, what can be required from whom in certain affairs and why, who possesses which talents and how they can be used.
This dual pair is distinguished by such qualities as endurance, hard work and the sense of justice, which sometimes turns into critiquing self and others.




*DELTA*

LSE (ESTj, Te-Si) & EII (INFj, Fi-Ne)

* *




The Administrator is very hard working; he rationally spends his time and does not like getting distracted by extraneous talk. He is very practical and economical. He strives to be competent in business issues, accumulating necessary information on problems interesting to him. He tends to take on too many responsibilities. So he needs The Humanist, which can suggest, which actions are most promising. The Humanist willingly helps in this work, doing it diligently and qualitatively.
The Administrator does not tolerate inferior quality. He likes integrity and uprightness in relations. The Humanist, as a rule, is an exceptionally honest and conscientious partner. He willingly processes great quantities of information, draws general conclusions and schedules actions. The Administrator sees planning as a problem. On the one hand, he is sometimes too impatient, on the other – he may be distracted by outside matters, procrastinating on important issues and failing to fulfill them in due time. He accepts this fact very painfully. He needs an undemanding regulator, a provident and prescient partner.
The second bright trait of The Administrator is his ability to take care of his family's welfare. He strives for a high standard of living. He demands quality and possesses well-developed esthetic taste. He is a kind of gourmet, likes tasty and healthy meals; parties for his close friends or family members organized by him are distinguished by very high taste. The Humanist is very reserved in communication. He is devoted to his narrow but stable circle of friends. He possesses 'clever hands' and interest in various technologies, culinary and medical recipes. While The Administrator creates comfort on a whole, his dual perfects all the details.
The Humanist is very attentive towards people, which is not applicable to his dual who is interested more in results of work and communication rather than in the very process. For this reason The Administrator, who is usually reserved and polite, may give way to irritation and wrath, especially when people take his precious time. At such moments he loses the feeling of tactfulness, may become blunt. He needs an ever-reserved, diplomatic and peaceful partner by his side. The Humanist softens ethical mistakes of his dual, performs peacemaking activities. By his persuasions he softens harsh behavior of the Administrator, appeals to his inborn nobility, magnanimity and conscience. By doing this, he facilitates communication with others. This helps The Administrator to keep stable the circle of his business partners.
The Humanist also foresees well the outcome of undertakings and relations. By his advice he helps his improvident dual to avoid many mistakes, the main of which is wishful thinking, especially about health and relations with people. He recognizes well the perspectives of new theories or technologies and he is among the first to struggle for their implementation.
The Administrator is conservative enough in his views, and without such support he tends to fall into routine, may even stop in his development, stagnate in everyday chores, or lose his spirituality, romantic feelings and interest towards intellectual novelties.
On the other hand, The Administrator is capable of thinking clearly and logically, of noticing what’s most important, of modernizing inefficient, outdated structures or technologies. He strives for higher quality and better outcome. The Humanist needs such a partner, who switches his attention from trivialities to more global undertakings. In addition, his dual attracts him as a protector and leader.
The Humanist is a very softhearted and sensitive person. His kindness if often misused by the others. By contrast, The Administrator is full of initiative, but does not like when others impose their own initiatives on him. He may show aggression, but hardly perceives aggression of the others. The Humanist, in spite of his indecisiveness, defends his own interests silently but impertinently, if he is sure of his being right. In practical affairs he is not very capable of protecting his interests, letting his more penetrative dual do it. He tolerates The Administrator's inability to praise, make compliments, which is caused by his insufficient understanding of individual traits and human potential capabilities. The Humanist understands this aspect and considers it to be so obvious that he does not require words of approval. He likes the integrity and hard work of his short-spoken dual.
This dual pair is characterized with certain reticence, isolation from other people, hard work, and attention to details and integrity in everything.



SLI (ISTp, Si-Te) & IEE (ENFp, Ne-Fi)

* *




The Craftsman easily detects smallest deviations from esthetic standards in the surrounding world; such disharmony makes him feel distressed, awakes in him a feeling of discomfort, the desire to improve the situation, to perfect what he achieved or actually possesses – not only in the material world, but in his intellectual and spiritual development as well. This is why The Craftsman is exigent to himself and often also to the others. He likes nothing drab, trite and banal, strives for improvement of his own, his friends and family, beginning from the appearance and health, and up to the mental development. He is very curious, has wide range of interests, often he is not self-confident because of increased self-criticism. He needs praise of his capabilities, encouragement of his efforts.
The Psychologist is just the kind of person who notices talents of the others, inspires them with belief in their capabilities, readily tells compliments. He notices even hidden capabilities and willingly encourages their development. This in turn very much commands respect of The Craftsman, who does not feel bored with such a partner. The Psychologist is useful to him also because he easily finds solutions to difficult situations, which would otherwise make The Craftsman feel depressed. Being thankful for that, The Craftsman takes care of the mental and external comfort of the one solving his internal problems.
The Psychologist very much needs a caring partner and finds relaxation for his emotional and restless soul in the 'quiet haven' of a friend, who is constant in his words and deeds, reliable and faithful. The Craftsman creates convenience and comfort for The Psychologist, who is not much adapted to the real life, thus giving him the opportunity to focus on spiritual and intellectual values, generate new ideas, which will bring the taste of novelty into their common affairs.
Everyday chores are usually undertaken by The Craftsman, who believes he can do them better. The Psychologist takes initiative in relations, can unite people around himself, and becomes the 'life of the party'. He gains people's favor, willingly advises on solving personal problems. He is a subtle psychologist, who understands well hidden motives of people. He emotionally demonstrates his attitude towards people; his sincerity, warmth and ingenuousness make others forgive his excessive straightforwardness and hot temper. He corrects The Craftsman's ethical mistakes, and often even his own, since he is not rancorous and likes people very much. His trustfulness disarms the incredulous Craftsman, and emotionality softens his more cold-tempered and reserved partner.
The Craftsman is reticent enough and does not like to demonstrate his feelings. He can put a distance in communication, seems to be arrogant and non-sociable. But in the very depths of his soul he is thankful to the person who takes responsibility for ethical issues on himself. He likes The Psychologist's spirit of trust, whose permanent optimism, capability of foreseeing the future and perspectives of various undertakings, finding ways out of any problems. The Psychologist raises The Craftsman's confidence of the future, decrease his skepticism and mistrust towards everything new, not well known or not proven by practice. In addition, The Craftsman is sometimes excessively nervous and mistrustful; he exaggerates possible dangers not to mention real ones. But The Psychologist, who lives more in the future than in the present, 'calculates' everything in advance and in such moments call for caution, and at the same time calms down his partner when an alarm is false.
The Craftsman is very technological and practical. He can work quickly and is well organized. He plans all stages of his work in advance, acquires all the necessary things in advance. He is enduring in perfecting details of his work, can separate important things from trifles, which is not an easy task for The Psychologist. The Psychologist's efficiency of working is high only in critical situations, while routine and monotonous, non-creative work deteriorates his vital tonus, being a source of boredom for this restless creative personality. The Psychologist gladly accepts a role of 'second' or 'assistant', which suits The Craftsman's commanding nature. The Craftsman does not like when others impose on him other ways of doing things than he would prefer. He is strives for real benefit and profit, unlike altruistic Psychologist, and this contributes to growth of material welfare of this dual pair.
The Psychologist needs a partner indulgent enough to his weak points: negligence at work, lack of consideration to rules, norms and hierarchy, outbursts of non-motivated aggression. The Craftsman is indulgent to such, sometimes they even amuse him. He likes the independent nature of The Psychologist, which does not encroach on his own independence.
The characteristic features of this dual pair are the independence from each other, as well as from others, harmony of relations and a restless spirit of creativity and self-development.


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

aconite said:


> YMMV on these, don't shoot the messenger.


I was already taking aim 

These are good short descriptions of the general gist of dualities in my opinion.


----------



## Boolean11 (Jun 11, 2012)

Those descriptions need to be translated, they sound a bit too weird but I guess they are a good beginning for explaining in theory how the dual relationships are suppose to be like a bit.


----------



## Boolean11 (Jun 11, 2012)

Also why does socionics assume that we don't develop our lower functions? I'm pretty competent with Fi and naturally socialisation has forced my Se to emerge. I think we need a multi tier function development plus how people develop defensive against their role and vulnerable function.


----------



## anon (Oct 19, 2009)

Good descriptions, but to be fair if there was a description to describe the negative side of dual relationships, then it'd give a clearer picture. For instance, what happens during the times when duals disagree and can't meet eye to eye on a matter? How, then, will they be the jigsaw puzzle that this description states that they are? How would they complement each other? Wouldn't they be caught up in their own worlds without their dual present much there? Would they then need complementary functions, such as Ni for Ne, Fi for Fe, etc?


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

Boolean11 said:


> Also why does socionics assume that we don't develop our lower functions? I'm pretty competent with Fi and naturally socialisation has forced my Se to emerge. I think we need a multi tier function development plus how people develop defensive against their role and vulnerable function.


Socionics doesn't assume that you don't develop lower functions. *Model A* accounts for 8 functions so not sure where you got this from?


----------



## Boolean11 (Jun 11, 2012)

cyamitide said:


> Socionics doesn't assume that you don't develop lower functions. *Model A* accounts for 8 functions so not sure where you got this from?


I was just judging from the immediate function descriptions


----------



## itsme45 (Jun 8, 2012)

cyamitide said:


> Socionics doesn't assume that you don't develop lower functions. *Model A* accounts for 8 functions so not sure where you got this from?


Socionics sites say that you should focus on your ego functions and leave superid up to others.....


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

itsme45 said:


> Socionics sites say that you should focus on your ego functions and leave superid up to others.....


It doesn't say you don't develop them. You still have all 8 whatever you do.


----------



## itsme45 (Jun 8, 2012)

cyamitide said:


> It doesn't say you don't develop them. You still have all 8 whatever you do.


It does explicitly say it's recommended to develop ego functions and leave superid to others. And yeah otherwise it's a pretty static theory, doesn't take into account development of functions


----------

